# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games > RP Games Archive >  >  Ataraxia's Pursuit

## Techno

Ataraxia's Pursuit



“In the hour of adversity be not without hope, For crystal rain falls from black clouds..."




> Long ago, before man was created, there was an eternal struggle between the forces of light and dark. The Akh of light and dark were fierce in their battles, yet there was a stalemate between the two forces as one could never completely overpower the other. Their epic war waged on forever, causing rampant destruction and chaos to spread about the cosmos. The light wished to create, the dark wished to destroy. Then, one day, Tetu gave hidden knowledge to both sides, knowledge that could grant them the power to end the conflict once and for all. With this knowledge both sides began to trap their enemies and banish them to the mortal world. There they remained, hidden, locked away in large crystals for ages uncountable. In time the number of Akh in the heavens dwindled, and with their lack of number came the eventual loss of the esoteric knowledge of banishment. A pantheon was soon born, with gods that reigned over the elements, the sky, the earth, the sea, the underworld, life, death and beyond. Some created men, and here we are to tell the story of our creation. We, the Banu Ka'b, are descendants of many great men who came with their women, children, and herds to the desert, to make a living where no other men can...where the Akh are sealed away and cast their shadows upon our world...
> 
> ~Excerpt from the "Banu Ka'b Book of Legends"



Ataraxia's Pursuit is a surreal and spiritual roleplay that takes place in the deserts of a strange world, ruled by beings known as the Akh, who have sealed many of their own kind off eons ago to end a divine war and create cosmic balance. Your tale will be that of individuals who live normal lives, lives that seemingly take place in this world, but are abruptly changed when they awaken and find themselves in a massive crystal in the middle of a potentially infinite desert. You know nothing of your true origin, so you seek out others for help and answers to your growing questions.

*Character Creation Format*

*Name:* Obvious. Must be real-world, though.
*Gender:* Obvious.
*Age:* Obvious.
*Appearance:* Describe the physical appearance they had when they were in our world. Pictures are acceptable.
*Personality:* Describe the way they think as a person.
*History:* Describe their life before they were awakened to this new world.
*Powers:* Each Akh possesses a supernatural ability. Below is a list (sorry Sindred! D=) of abilities that you can choose one for your character to possess. However, no character will know of their true abilities until a specified moment in the future.


*Spoiler* for _Powers_: 



*Telekinesis -* Moving objects with the power of your mind
*Regeneration -* Quick healing of your own wounds, body does not regenerate after death
*Healing -* Can quicken healing of other's wounds, cannot heal after death and cannot heal yourself
*Invisibilty -* Can turn invisible for periods of time
*Superhuman Strength and Reflexes -* Increased strength and reflex speed
*Phasing -* Can 'phase' through solid objects
*Superhuman Vision -* Increased range of vision, as well as night-sight
*Precognition -* Can gain some knowledge of the future
*Telepathy -* Can read the thoughts of others, some chance of mind-control
*Negate Powers -* Can cancel out the powers of others nearby
*Electric Manipulation -* Can wield some control over electricity
*Weather Manipulation -* Can wield some control over the weather
*Gravity Manipulation -* Can wield some control over gravity
*Pyro Manipulation -* Can wield some control over fire
*Aqua Manipulation -* Can wield some control over water
*Sound Manipulation -* Can wield some control over sound waves (such as creating sonic booms)
*Force Field Manipulation -* Can create force-fields of energy
*Superhuman Speed -* Increased speed of movement
*Flight -* Levitation of varying strength
*Teleportation -* Can teleport to varying degrees (distance and time to recharge may vary)
*Power Sensing -* Can sense others with powers (range may vary)
*Duplication -* Can duplicate oneself (number of dumplicates may vary)
*Clairvoyance -* Can see distant events, people
*Immobilization -* Can 'freeze' an object or person for varying time lengths, may eventually lead to freezing of time itself for short periods
*Liquefaction -* Can transform solid matter into liquid form
*Perception Manipulation -* Can manipulate the perceptions of others, creating illusions
*Magnetic Manipulation -* Can generate magnetic fields from your own body, move/manipulate metals
*Power Mimicry -* Can mimic the powers of others nearby for short periods - you do not retain this power after that person has gone
*Immortality -* You will regenerate after dying; this is not the same as Regeneration, and all wounds you suffer while alive will not heal themselves until after you have died
*Persuasion -* You can persuade anyone to do your bidding through the power of your voice; this may fail to work against advanced telepaths or certain individuals
*Wall Crawler -* You are able to attach yourself to walls or ceilings or other surfaces simply through touch (example, Spider-man)
*Elasticity -* Can manipulate your body as though it were rubber, or elastic, allowing you to reach further, move through spaces a normal person might not, and so on
*Heat Vision -* Can send powerful heat rays through the eyes, strong enough to be used as a weapon; can also be used to detect body heat, as infra-red vision might
*Plant Manipulation -* Can manipulate vegetation to some extent, such as making it move or grow at a faster rate
*Shape Manipulation -* Can manipulate your physical state to mimic animals/people you've come in contact with in the 
past to whatever extent you wish (to allow hybrids and the like) (the powers of others whom you shapeshift into do not come with the new form)




If you wish to have any specific information kept secret from the other players but not from me for the purpose of roleplaying, feel free to PM me. I will read through them and take them into consideration. Also, the first chapter does not begin until we have four members.

----------


## no-Name

Im in :3

*Name:* Michael shoemaker
*Gender:* Male
*Age:* 12
*Appearance:* short blond hair staying above his ears, always cut clean and neatly. a childish face, even more-so than a 12 year old might have. protruding ears, sticking out at an almost 80 degree angle. 
*Personality:* Quick minded, for a twelve year old. makes friends with people soon after meeting them, if not immeaditly, very trusting, if not dangerously so.
*History:* Growing up in the perfect world of a rich american family had its good sides for michael. being raised well, with a fair ammount of social activity, micahel was "purebred" for social activity. 
*Powers:* Phasing

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Name: Nicholas Chigun
Gender: Male
Age: 17
Appearance: Dark hair, ear-length. Often squinting giving his face a morbid, depressed look. Average height and weight. 
Personality: Genuine compassion for others. Angers easily. Often quiet, though can be coaxed into a talkative mood. Intelligent, though ignorant of almost all pop culture.
History: Father was never there, mother murdered in a never resolved case. Lived with older brother. Tried desperately to better the world through volunteer activities but eventually gave up. 
Powers: Negate Powers

----------


## Sanquis

*Name:* Kristie Martinez
*Gender:* Female
*Age:* 16
*Appearance:* Was never particularly the tallest person in her class, but she had freinds who were shorter than her. She has an western european face, with a darkerned skin tone that of mediteranian peoples. (im thinking a little bit like this http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi..._screen017.jpg but younger). Likes long hair as opposed to the shorter look. Has brown hair, green eyes. Average muscle tone, not overweight or underweight. 
*Personality:* Doesn't always know the answer, but will try and find out afterward. Strives for knowledge. Constantly trying to improve self, both mentally and physically. Tries to put self in other peoples shoes before commenting in arguements ect. Believes in fairness, but also has a stronger sence of when force and brutality should be used over the law.
*History:* Misunderstood life in the educational system, never felt like she had any true freinds. Generally quiet and self composed. Middle-class, brought up with both parents, only child. 
*Power:* Invisibility Akh

----------


## Onahappynote

*Name:* Eve Greyheart
*Gender:*Female
*Age:*16
*Appearance:*Long golden blonde hair past shoulders. Deep brown peirsing eyes with golden flecks. Pale skin. 95 pounds. 5'4 in height. Has muscles.
*Personality:* Has an innocence about her. Fiesty.Tends to hide her true feelings. Can be very cynical. Independant. Self sacrificing. Good at heart. Slightly vengeful, mostly when raged. Rebelious. Deviant. Introspective. Sence of justice. Mystic. Feels that noone understands her. Shy at first. Compassionate. Understands others easily. Often trys to distance herself from others, to avoid getting hurt. Stealthy. Sarcastic. A fighter. 
*History:* Raised in a middle class family. Had social problems. Had only a few close friends. Mother and Father murdered when she was 15. Her and her brother witnessed the brutal encounter. Older brother of 19 took care of her. Had a complicated life. Quiet and introspective.
*Power:* Power Sensing

----------


## Techno

> *Power:* Invisibility Akh



You play as the Akh. The Akh is a person, not a thing. It is a person that possesses the power, not the power itself.

Anyway, working on first chapter.

----------


## Siиdяed

One hopes that this will distract from my own AA failings.

*Name:* Nathan Roark
*Gender:* Male
*Age:* Mid 30s
*Appearance:* Average height, average build. Unruly red hair. Blue eyes. Mildly blank expression. Distinctly ugly facial features (harsh, blunt sort of thing).
*Personality:* Rarely displays over much by way of emotion or flair in any respect, unable to socialise with others owing to uncompromising take on dealing with choices. Is as self-sufficient as possible, cares nothing for the opinions or actions of others. Motivated entirely by the basic needs of survival, few moral or ethical concerns.
*History:* Of poor background, worked on construction sites until he was able to take an architect's scholarship and eventually bought an architect's office of his own. Failed to achieve any great success or acclaim, generally constructed bland or dull works. Little social life, no loved ones or confidants.
*Powers:* Immortality

Fuck year.

----------


## Techno

Dear god, what is wrong with you people! Why are you all making angsty characters?!

----------


## Siиdяed

He's not angsty, he's fucking immortal.

----------


## Techno

...same thing?

----------


## Sanquis

D:
WRITE FASTER. I WISH TO READ THE AWESOMENESS THAT IS THE CREATIVE BRILLIANCE OF DANIEL DANCIU'S MIND.  ::shock::

----------


## no-Name

> D:
> WRITE FASTER. I WISH TO READ THE AWESOMENESS THAT IS THE CREATIVE BRILLIANCE OF DANIEL DANCIU'S MIND.



shush, hes written it down, its just rough right now. i think i might post a beta soon...

----------


## Techno

> i think i might post a beta soon...



No you won't. It will be done by tonight.

----------


## no-Name

> No you won't. It will be done by tonight.



fine...  :tongue2:  
make sure you finish it!

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Chapter nao?

P.S. My name is now unique in colour.  :smiley:

----------


## no-Name

> Chapter nao?
> 
> P.S. My name is now unique in colour.



howd you do that. O_o

----------


## Grod

> howd you do that. O_o



goddamn it no-name

Anyway, character soon. If still accepted. I'm always late to these things.  ::?:

----------


## Techno

It'll be accepted Grod. But you should hurry. I'll delay the first chapter just for you. (Excuse to procrastinate)

----------


## Grod

thx d00d

*Name:* Erica Sinclair 
*Gender:* Female
*Age:* 18
*Appearance:* Caucasian. Cute, attractive body, blond hair.
*Personality:* Very social, happy. Judgmental. Seemingly dimwitted, but surprisingly smart, though doesn't show this often. Not very knowledgeable about practical things. Manipulative. 
*History:* Comes from a wealthy family, had all the latest cell phones, nice car, plenty of cash. Boring life, nothing too special. Popular in school. 
*Powers:* Shape Manipulation

Never played a girl before. Anyway, canceling out all you unhappy freaks. >:}

----------


## Techno

Oh gawd, I smell animorphs. Sucks to be you...or does it?

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

Reached your character limit? Not for the first chapter but for the whole thing.

----------


## Grod

Well thinking more along the lines of transforming into other people. But I can change it. Just didn't think like burn attack lol or hydro pump would go well with my character. :/ I like ones with faults, anyway.

----------


## Techno

I'd say 8 is a good character limit for now. You can join. Thought that means the chapter will be tomorrow. Ouchies.

Grod: Doesn't matter whichever one you're going for. You can do both. 8D

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Or will it be the day after that?

Dun dun dun.

----------


## Techno

Hm. The more thoughts you put in my mind, the more I'm tempted to fulfill the prophecy.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

I don't want to be the reason people have to wait, so I'd like to pop in next chapter or maybe whenever you'd want. If you're wanting a certain type of character let me know.

----------


## Techno

No, you can make your character. I'm posting something right now, actually. To quell your literary thirsts for now. You can make your character however you want. 8D

----------


## no-Name

*YES!*

hail Jesus. :3

----------


## Techno

I had to post at least that. The actual "chapters" will be coming tomorrow.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

*Name:* Cain Frobisher
*Gender:* Male
*Age:* 29
*Appearance:* *Height*- 5'9"
*Eye Color:* Gray
*Hair Color & Style:* Nearly maroon. The sides reaching mid-ears and the bangs just shy of his eyes.
* Face:* Well-pronounced cheekbones. A 5' o clock shadow is usually painted onto his face.
*   Body:* Doesn't look too strong at all. Slim, skinny. Not the least bit intimidating physically. Almost adrogynous.
*Personality:* He is a laid-back, calm person. Though it's not annoyingly obvious, he is a coward. He hates any type of danger, but when it arises his adrenaline shoots high enough to nearly change his entire personality. Though he's not the most talkative person, when shit needs to get done he grabs his balls and says what's needed to be said.
*History:* Fought in a Private Military Company on the frontlines at the age of 20, but when he came back, he came back with Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder. It became natural for him to have mental breakdowns whenever he was reminded of those days. He seemed much different back at home. He was more afraid of things, and he suddenly became more and more introverted. Painting became his passion. He has a room in his apartment specifically for painting. It is cluttered with still-life paintings.
*Powers:* Immobilization

----------


## Techno

Edited everything into the thread. Wait for new chapter.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

Here it comes.

----------


## Techno

Chapter halfway done. Though I'll be very busy tomorrow, so no time to write. Expect a full chapter with everyone's characters by this weekend. Maybe earlier. Or later. Damnit.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

> Or will it be the day after that?
> 
> Dun dun dun.



-

----------


## Grod

> I'm leaving for a few months. See ya.



Wahoo

----------


## no-Name

> Wahoo



Officially, ill be commandeering Ataraxia's. 

stand by...

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

> Wahoo



Alright, ladies. Time to grab our characters and wait for the next train. Yet again.

----------


## Grod

> Alright, ladies. Time to grab our characters and wait for the next train. Yet again.



Don't leave De-L. ;__; I'll be there till the next time. And that... and that...

----------


## no-Name

> Don't leave De-L. ;__; I'll be there till the next time. And that... and that...



god damnit, this train is still here, and alive! I wasnt kidding earlier.

----------


## Onahappynote

Hey Danny, are you going to include a character of your own in the story?

----------


## GestaltAlteration

> Hey Danny, are you going to include a character of your own in the story?



Read above posts. :3

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

Seriously, does anyone else find it funny that Daniel didn't post that he was leaving for months here, but he posted it somewhere else?

----------


## Grod

I smell _conspiracy_.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Either no-name is gonna take control of this and I'm gonna help him

or

I'll make a new RPG. ;.; Maybe one that gets more than 1 chapter.

We shall see, young grasshoppers.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

This is fucking hilarious. Loooooooooooooool. Yet we keep returning for more. Hell, I'm a writer too, but I know if I started one I'd probably go insane from keeping up with everyone's character.

----------


## Kiza

Another one of these things dead?

We're going to need a new graveyard.

(Just on a side note: I'm a writer too, and I may be able to help with this one - if it's being revived - a _bit_. Not much, because I've got my own project going, but a little. Maybe we could make this a group effort kind of thing?)

----------


## GestaltAlteration

> Another one of these things dead?
> 
> We're going to need a new graveyard.
> 
> (Just on a side note: I'm a writer too, and I may be able to help with this one - if it's being revived - a _bit_. Not much, because I've got my own project going, but a little. Maybe we could make this a group effort kind of thing?)



Here's the situation as far as I'm on top of things.

DD left no-name with overall creative control, so essentially other writers is his call. No-name and I have been discussing, have the basic map done and have started on the first chapter. With this job, however, I don't think either one of us is going to insert our characters into the story. In this way it can remain unbiased and chapters can be pumped out quicker.

I don't have a problem with more writers, per-se, but it might complicate matters if everyone jumps on (though interesting, eh?) I'm already kind of wondering how the two of us are going to combine our respective writings into one fluid chapter. I have hope it'll succeed.

The story will not be exactly the same as DD led on. This is natural since he basically gave us no clues as to what his overall intentions were. (If anyone can decipher the prequel chapter, be my guest). Rest assured, there will be powers, there will be epic bloody battles and all that fun stuff. There may be a little bit of _helm_ and _anti-heroes_ in there, though we'll see. Yes, Sindred, you are awesome.

Peace. ;,;

----------


## Kiza

> Here's the situation as far as I'm on top of things.
> 
> DD left no-name with overall creative control, so essentially other writers is his call. No-name and I have been discussing, have the basic map done and have started on the first chapter. With this job, however, I don't think either one of us are going to insert our characters into the story. In this way it can remain unbiased and chapters can be pumped out quicker.
> 
> I don't have a problem with more writers, per-se, but it might complicate matters if everyone jumps on (though interesting, eh?) I'm already kind of wondering how the two of us are going to combing our respective writings into one fluid chapter. I have hope it'll succeed.
> 
> The story will not be exactly the same as DD led on. This is natural since he basically gave us no clues as to what his overall intentions were. (If anyone can decipher the prequel chapter, be my guest). Rest assured, there will be powers, there will be epic bloody battles and all that fun stuff. There may be a little bit of _helm_ and _anti-heroes_ in there, though we'll see. Yes, Sindred, you are awesome.
> 
> Peace. ;,;



You don't have to include me in the writing aspect. Hell, I wasn't even involved in this RP. I was just offering my services (like a prostitute, you see) so if you ever get bogged down, or need help, or one of you leaves, and such, you can call me up. Like a prostitute. But a _writing prostitute_.

(I'm totally not a prostitute, though. I just sell my body for money. Sucky sucky two dollar?)

----------


## GestaltAlteration

> You don't have to include me in the writing aspect. Hell, I wasn't even involved in this RP. I was just offering my services (like a prostitute, you see) so if you ever get bogged down, or need help, or one of you leaves, and such, you can call me up. Like a prostitute. But a _writing prostitute_.
> 
> (I'm totally not a prostitute, though. I just sell my body for money. Sucky sucky two dollar?)



Good! You'll be called on for your "services" should the need come. (In the manner one would deal with a prostitute, of course).  :smiley:

----------


## Onahappynote

Im a writer too.  ::D:

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

There are enough writers here to keep things going. 














Will they make it?

Will they end up like the ones before them?

Will one chapter ever get finished?

Will people ever learn that no one's going to write more than one chapter?




Find out on the next episode of DragonBall Z

----------


## Onahappynote

Wow thats...different. lol Very creative though.

----------


## eppy

I feel like making up a character. use it or not danny, it's ok with me.  :smiley: 

Name: Alice Fitzgerald
Gender: female
Age: 18
Appearance: 5'8.average.muscular. dark brown hair.black eyes.perfect teeth.attractive.
Personality: Very sarcastic and negative.jokes around.very social.
History: Raised herself.has a dark past.
Powers: she is vampiric.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

> I feel like making up a character. use it or not danny, it's ok with me. 
> 
> Name: Alice Fitzgerald
> Gender: female
> Age: 18
> Appearance: 5'8.average.muscular. dark brown hair.black eyes.perfect teeth.attractive.
> Personality: Very sarcastic and negative.jokes around.very social.
> History: Raised herself.has a dark past.
> Powers: she is vampiric.



Hm, maybe be a little more descriptive and specific with your history. Also please read the power sheet on page 1. Vampiric is not a valid power.

REJECTED!  ::shock::

----------


## Techno

::hijack:: 

SHUT UP! Everything is going back to how it was. Make yourself a new roleplay, I DON'T CARE! But, I have news, ladies and gentlemen. This roleplay will go exactly as planned, but with one very amazing modification: player input. No longer will you be confined to just character creation and chapter actions. You will be able to private message me ideas regarding your characters, a potential plot for your character, and the relationships between them. Consider this whole roleplay a dialogue between you and me, where both of us collaborate on an epic story, instead of just me writing shit up and you ordering what the next chapter will be about.

Also, eppy, your character doesn't fit the character profile in any way. Maybe take a glance at the "powers list" in the first thread? GA was spot-on in his critique of your character. You need detail.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

> SHUT UP! Everything is going back to how it was. Make yourself a new roleplay, I DON'T CARE! But, I have news, ladies and gentlemen. This roleplay will go exactly as planned, but with one very amazing modification: player input. No longer will you be confined to just character creation and chapter actions. You will be able to private message me ideas regarding your characters, a potential plot for your character, and the relationships between them. Consider this whole roleplay a dialogue between you and me, where both of us collaborate on an epic story, instead of just me writing shit up and you ordering what the next chapter will be about.
> 
> Also, eppy, your character doesn't fit the character profile in any way. Maybe take a glance at the "powers list" in the first thread? GA was spot-on in his critique of your character. You need detail.



Hm, you leave for "months", dump the work on us, we work, you come back, all our work was for nothing.

Fair enough. Count me out. I'm glad your back, in any event.

----------


## Techno

Your work is not for nothing. I just smelled that things would go in a very different direction. Not that that's a bad thing, it's just something I didn't intend on happening. I'm very open to a collabrative roleplay, where dozens of people can be writing plot ideas and getting things together, but still with a single, united concept at the top. Things will keep changing at this point, including the style, themes, environment, and so forth. I didn't explain that properly in my return post, and worded it like we're just going to revert back to how things were and I won't regard any of your new ideas at all.

Though it's entirely up to you if you still want to quit.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

Not that my opinion is some deciding factor, but I kind of like the way things have been going. Where we just create a character, send in actions and watch everything unfold. I think it's funner to wait and see what kind of situation our actions put us in rather than us having more involvement with what happens with out characters.

----------


## Techno

My intentions were leaving it at that, but if someone wanted to have more influence on their characters and the plot aside from just the chapter-actions-chapter routine I'd be alright with that. Of course, everything will still be kept under control. If you just want to roleplay Sindred-style as it always has been, then nothing has changed for you.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

Oh okay, I misunderstood then. Never mind.

----------


## Kiza

*Grumble grumble. Call that a few months? Grumble.*

Anyway, my prostitution still stands, Daniel, if anytime you need some help. You don't have to pay me, unless you have some dog biscuits, and in that case pay me a shitload of the babies.

Ahem.

I'm not going to join this one, because you don't need anymore work and, quite frankly, this is going to crash and burn just like every other RP. But my offer for help is still up.

----------


## Onahappynote

Wow! So many choices. But I do kinda agree with De-lousedInTheComatorium. I'd like to see what you come up with for my character first before I give any big ideas. I like the options, though. :Grin:

----------


## Siиdяed

> Yes, Sindred, you are awesome.



Ha ha ha.

----------


## Onahappynote

I'm guessing this died.

----------


## Techno

Don't be silly!

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

> Don't be silly!



Where's the proof?

----------


## Techno



----------


## Onahappynote

Umm...Okay.

----------


## Techno

Yes, this is dead.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

> Yes, this is dead.



Awesome. Arcane Arena gets yet another useless thread.  ::D:

----------

